# Will miss ya.



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

I am done.

It is messed up when a few people have free range to beat up and belittle those who have morals different then their own.

I got banned for hitting back or attacking another member. Well what in the hell was that member doing herself to someone else. It sure as hell wasn’t advice on how to fix the relationship.

I have meet some really great people here. Love and best wishes to all.

Good bye


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. Your words found resonance with me on many occasions, and I think you were here to help others.

God's blessings....


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

ABHale said:


> I am done.
> 
> It is messed up when a few people have free range to beat up and belittle those who have morals different then their own.
> 
> ...


Rock on sir.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

ABHale said:


> I am done.
> 
> It is messed up when a few people have free range to beat up and belittle those who have morals different then their own.
> 
> ...


Will miss you.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Sometimes we all need a break from things.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Really? You were able to stand your ground with the promoter of a quasi dom/sub brand of marriage; but, you can't deal with one little lady? Get your balls out of your wife's purse!🤪


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Can’t let rotten people get to you AB....
They will ruin every aspect of your life if you let them.
As said, rock on....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Really? You were able to stand your ground with the promoter of a quasi dom/sub brand of marriage; but, you can't deal with one little lady? Get your balls out of your wife's purse!🤪


Little harsh?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

rockon said:


> Little harsh?


Nope. Just reminding him that he's dealt with worse.

Did you miss the emoti?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

ABHale said:


> I am done.
> 
> It is messed up when a few people have free range to beat up and belittle those who have morals different then their own.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you just take a break, but if not good luck to you. Trust me, I understand your issue.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ABHale said:


> I am done.
> 
> It is messed up when a few people have free range to beat up and belittle those who have morals different then their own.
> 
> ...


Don't stay gone forever...!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Cant you just block people here? Issue solved.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Blondicop doesn't seem to be a Moderator as far as I can tell... but does appear so... to "report".


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Blondilocks said:


> Nope. Just reminding him that he's dealt with worse.
> 
> Did you miss the emoti?


Ok, just noticed it.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Blondicop. 

Really?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It is a bit rough sitting through a ban for correctly diagnosing a relationship problem. I sympathize with ya. I'm still waiting for Blondi to return my balls before I check out. I'm closing in on 10 years with no resolution. The community isn't working.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> It is a bit rough sitting through a ban for correctly diagnosing a relationship problem. I sympathize with ya. I'm still waiting for Blondi to return my balls before I check out. I'm closing in on 10 years with no resolution. The community isn't working.


The community is working. It has told you to GTFO of your terrible marriage. You are the one who isn't cooperating.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Mr. Nail said:


> It is a bit rough sitting through a ban for correctly diagnosing a relationship problem. I sympathize with ya. I'm still waiting for Blondi to return my balls before I check out. I'm closing in on 10 years with no resolution. The community isn't working.


Too funny!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

2&out said:


> Blondicop doesn't seem to be a Moderator as far as I can tell... but does appear so... to "report".


Nope, not a moderator. If it makes you feel better, report my post to the moderators. Who are you, anyway? I don't recall ever posting with you. Oh, well, can't match all of the socks.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

@Mr. Nail - If you don't implement any of the suggestions made, you're not going to change your situation. As we say in Al-Anon, nothing changes if NOTHING changes.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Blondilocks said:


> Nope, not a moderator.


Blondi is the Queen Bee around these parts.

Sign me,

The Court Jester😁


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Prodigal said:


> Blondi is the Queen Bee around these parts.
> 
> Sign me,
> 
> The Court Jester😁


LOL. But, but, I wanna be the Court Jester. You get to have all of the fun.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Blondilocks said:


> LOL. But, but, I wanna be the Court Jester. You get to have all of the fun.


Stick to your strengths, darlin'.


----------

